

Recommended Javascript Frameworks? - gherlein

I'm looking at the state of the art in javascript frameworks... like SproutCore, Knockout, Backbone...  wondering what the community thinks.
======
ByteMuse
I have been using Backbone for a while and love it. It is lightweight, is as
flexible as you want and helps to organize code.

Here is a good HN post on Backbone and Sproutcore, with a great comment by the
creator of Backbone: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119704>

~~~
shadowz
Second Backbone. I use Underscore + Backbone + jQuery and it works really
well.

~~~
theitgirl
I use Underscore + Backbone + jQuery as well.

------
jasonmulligan
I'm using & developing abaaso; a (truly) RESTful framework with stateful
binding to provide HATEOAS via headers for dynamic GUIs.

<http://abaaso.com>

------
gherlein
Has anyone used Sencha (<http://www.sencha.com>)?

------
devs1010
Jquery

